# Motobecane selling lugged steel frameset?



## kabex (Nov 21, 2010)

I came across this article on eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-LUGGED-STEE...Road_Bikes&hash=item1c17565dac#ht_1950wt_1139

It's the gran premio's bike frameset along with freebies- what strikes me as odd is that "BD" marketspeak is embedded within- I believe I read here that they might sell the frameset sometime.

What do you guys think? The one thing I don't like is that the lugs aren't chromed, but it's a pretty good deal. I wonder how much the frameset weighs(frame+fork).


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

kabex said:


> I wonder how much the frameset weighs(frame+fork).


Another on-line vendor's Asian lugged Reynolds 725 frame weighs 5.9 lbs. or 2,700 gram (frame and fork). It's a fixed-gear frame, though.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

wim said:


> Another on-line vendor's Asian lugged Reynolds 725 frame weighs 5.9 lbs. or 2,700 gram (frame and fork). It's a fixed-gear frame, though.


Obviously you didn't even bother to look at the link, it is a road frame not a fixed (track) frame. Besides where did you see a weight advertised!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

WheresWaldo said:


> Obviously you didn't even bother to look at the link, it is a road frame not a fixed (track) frame. Besides where did you see a weight advertised!


Obviously you didn't even bother to read the post.
He said ANOTHER ONLINE VENDOR'S frame weighed x. I assume it is a similar frame (fixed vs. geared isn't much of a difference) that he provided for comparison.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> Obviously you didn't even bother to read the post.
> He said ANOTHER ONLINE VENDOR'S frame weighed x. I assume it is a similar frame (fixed vs. geared isn't much of a difference) that he provided for comparison.


 Obviously you did not read my response correctly. My first statement was correct as he said it was a track frame and I corrected that. My second was a question about where he got the frame weight, now I will accept that i did not read his post correctly. I did not see where he actually provided any link for comparison.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Reading comprehension is not your forte.
He is saying that another vendors frame is a track frame, and that frame weighs so and so.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

WheresWaldo said:


> . My first statement was correct as he said it was a track frame......I did not see where he actually provided any link for comparison.


Well, actually I said it was a fixed-gear frame, not a track frame. But so what.

Correct, no link provided in my previous post. But if you want a link, here it is. Weight is last item under "Specification," just above "Info Center", left side of page. Not affiliated with the vendor. http://www.wabicycles.com/special_bike_spec_red.html

/w


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok, I'll bite. What the heck is Reynolds 725? I know you have 531 and 853, and used to have 753 (thinner walled 531 w/ special requirements).


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

> _What the heck is Reynolds 725_


Under "Tubing Types":
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reynolds_Cycle_Technology

I've heard that Reynolds has licensed 725 to an Asian fabricator, which could explain why you begin to see these 725 frames. But I've no confirmation of this. While nothing fancy, 725 is pretty good stuff—makes for a much lighter frame than my 4130 Surly Pacer, for example.


----------



## Gall (Feb 6, 2004)

http://bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/gran_premio_inferno.htm


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

That's a real nice looking frame and lugs. For $1,900 the buyer is getting a great old school ride. I remember a few months back they were looking at selling these frames and asked for input. actually i think he was just pre-marketing the, but regardless the end product looks very good.


----------

